# ex mod fleet tenders converted to floating hospitals



## roofaerosyth (Mar 14, 2010)

does anyone know which ex mod fleet tenders have been converted to hospital boats so far? i know the ex dunster is (or was) in gibraltar being converted but im after the names of the other tenders that have been converted.
if possible would like old mod name and new name of each vessel as this is a favour for an old friend of my fathers who is interested in fleet tenders and what they are doing nowadays.
also any other info on any ex mod fleet tenders would be mosr welcome.
i know the old rnxs fleet tender "loyal proctor" is now named "eastwind" and works in greece but dont know where any of the other rnxs or rmas boats ended up.
any info would be great.
thanks again.
ROO.


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

The hospital ships you are referring to are the AMAZON HOPE (ex MILFORD) and AMAZON HOPE 2 ((I think is MENAI) but will need to check) owned by the Vine Trust I did a little work on the first when she was in Gloucester and HOPE 2 I sailed from Liverpool to Bristol.

The latest is called JUBILEE HOPE, (ex DUNSTER) I missed going as crew to sail her to Gibraltar for a refit. She returned this October and again I missed out (no passport).


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

LOYAL MEDIATOR is in Milford Haven (or there abouts) 
LOYAL SUPORTER is in Bristol
PRIDE OF BRISTOL (ex MESSINA) in Bristol
LOYAL MODERATOR was bristol Channel based during RNXS days and i had many a happy trip on her. She was on teh Medway or Brighton areas. The last I heard was that she has now gone to breakers in Belgium but i would like to know the truth in that


----------

